# Washer or Dryer causing Grease Stains?



## FearfulOfAsbestos (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever had this problem? I did a load of wash yesterday and 2 of my shirts came out with grease stains.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Tom:
Overuse of fabric softener will make grease looking stains.
Glenn


----------



## asbestos (Mar 12, 2008)

OT  
. I just saw your name and had to pipe up.
I looked at your  posts about 'stose in your house. 

best advice *Don't smoke* smoking and asbestos exposure is bad news
then get things tested if you are going to demo them out cost is about $30 look in the yellow pages for a lab that is NVLAP certified. 
as far as all that don't worry about it I did it for years
well my friends granddad was in d-day and fought in Europe and he lived.
That doesn't mean I want to go and get shot at if I can avoid it.


----------

